# why do my muscles feel small and like deflated?



## kenwood (Sep 29, 2006)

why?? i woke up 2hours ago and just now ate. is that why? my arms are like freaking 12-13"   they feel flat and not hard like usual. any other time my arms are 15 1/2"  . is it bc i hadnt had anything to eat till just now? i feel like small and weak.  its 5pm and i've only have like 500cals today.


----------



## kenwood (Sep 29, 2006)

i went to bed at like 5:30 a.m and wokeup and 3:30 pm and just at now around 6pm.


----------



## kenwood (Sep 29, 2006)

does anyone else ever feel like this? even my tanktops dont fit me like usual, their loose as fuck


----------



## Gazhole (Sep 29, 2006)

If youve cut your carb intake down (like if you're on a cut) then this will happen.


----------



## GFR (Sep 29, 2006)

*     why do my muscles feel small and like deflated?
*

mine feel huge and full


----------



## Valias (Sep 29, 2006)

Can I feel your muscles foreman?


----------



## CowPimp (Sep 29, 2006)

It's all mental.


----------



## PWGriffin (Sep 29, 2006)

CowPimp said:


> It's all mental.



It's kenwood we're talking about.


----------



## Dale Mabry (Sep 29, 2006)

Maybe your body caught up to your actual stats and not the ones you post on here.


----------



## kenwood (Sep 29, 2006)

nvm....all back to normal...drank 2-3 shakes, ate some chicken, some PB, cottage cheese and alot of other stuff lol


----------



## Dale Mabry (Sep 29, 2006)

How often do you measure your biceps, on the 8's?


----------



## kenwood (Sep 29, 2006)

what are 8's? .....Last time i measurend my arms and etc. was 2months ago.


----------



## Dale Mabry (Sep 29, 2006)

The 8's, like 1:08, 1:18, 1:28, 1:38, 1:48, 1:58, 2:08...Like local weather on the 8's.  I was messing with ya.


----------



## kenwood (Sep 29, 2006)

oic lol


----------



## GFR (Sep 29, 2006)

Because they are


----------



## Valias (Sep 29, 2006)

It probably has something to do with over masturbation. You should never masturbate again. Ever. Don't even think about it. You dirty boy.


----------



## Mags (Oct 4, 2006)

Its' your mentality psychologically messing with you. All of us eat, train, sleep. We all know when we've put on size and increased in weight and strength, yet we still see ourselves as too small or not finnshed etc. Somedays we feel huge other times too small. Its' just a part of being a bodybuilder. Maybe you were pumped one time you measured your arms, another time cold? I dunno.


----------



## assassin (Oct 4, 2006)

kenwood said:


> why do my muscles feel small and like deflated? .


 cause they are


----------



## BigPapaPump68 (Oct 4, 2006)

Valias said:


> It probably has something to do with over masturbation. *You should never masturbate again*. Ever. Don't even think about it. You dirty boy.



You are 100% wrong. According to a member of the board, if you really look at your self, I mean picutre every muscle fiber while masterbating your mucsle mass will go ballistic!


----------



## kenwood (Oct 4, 2006)

this thread is ld  they felt that way bc i hadnt had anything to eat yet that day and i was up for 4hours w/o eating.


----------



## Tough Old Man (Oct 4, 2006)

kenwood said:


> nvm....all back to normal...drank 2-3 shakes, ate some chicken, some PB, cottage cheese and alot of other stuff lol


Bullshit...Your mucsles don't inflate and deflate 2.5-3" in one day from eating or not eating. You have some weird ass dreams lad


----------



## ihateschoolmt (Oct 4, 2006)

Tough Old Man said:


> Bullshit...Your mucsles don't inflate and deflate 2.5-3" in one day from eating or not eating. You have some weird ass dreams lad


 Damn why didn't say this earlier. Loosing 3 inches from not eating for four hours is retarded.


----------



## Mista (Oct 4, 2006)

^ Agree


----------



## LexusGS (Oct 4, 2006)

I once lost 6 inches off my rooster from not eating for 3 hours....
but seriously kenwood, we all get that feeling but i think 3 inches loss is a bit too much. you young lads need to worry about education and not how big your arms are......


----------



## kenwood (Oct 4, 2006)

LexusGS said:


> I once lost 6 inches off my rooster from not eating for 3 hours....
> but seriously kenwood, we all get that feeling but i think 3 inches loss is a bit too much. you young lads need to worry about education and not how big your arms are......



you talk liek your fucking 60-70  . its like that everyday actually..but prolly from waking up and feeling like crap and hot and sweaty and etc.


----------



## Sybersnott (Oct 4, 2006)

*Here's what I haffta say...*



kenwood said:


> does anyone else ever feel like this? even my tanktops dont fit me like usual, their loose as fuck



Poor baby.  Here's a suggestion:  go to the mirror and flex for 20 to 30 minutes... you oughta feel better in no time.  Also, quit sleeping the day away and make sure you get at least 1 1/2 grams of protein per pound of BW a day.  That oughta do it...


----------



## kenwood (Oct 4, 2006)

Sybersnott said:


> Poor baby.  Here's a suggestion:  go to the mirror and flex for 20 to 30 minutes... you oughta feel better in no time.  Also, quit sleeping the day away and make sure you get at least 1 1/2 grams of protein per pound of BW a day.  That oughta do it...



you should be


----------



## assassin (Oct 5, 2006)

kenwood said:


> you should be



actually any body posted in this thread should be banned and raped by all members ... you are the first one kenwood...


----------



## The Monkey Man (Oct 5, 2006)

kenwood said:


> *why do my muscles feel small and like deflated?*





ForemanRules said:


> Because they are





assassin said:


> cause they are


----------



## assassin (Oct 5, 2006)

lol I didn't notice foreman's reply lol  ......


----------

